# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  iChessChat3D v1.2.7 Internet Chess [VB5/VB6 Source & Exe]

## technorobbo

Let's play chess - clear across the planet (maybe the universe if the ET's are interested). This is a 3D internet Chess Game - 2 Players connect and play a game of chess with a 3D board created entirely in VB - no DirectX, No OCX (for the 3D) , Just math.

All Chess Pieces were modeled in Google Sketchup and exported to the X format using this plugin:
http://redirectingat.com/?id=474X833...hupwithdirectx 

There's actual screenshots below.

*
Revision History*
Version 1.0 June 11th 2009 - Original PostVersion 1.2.7 July 3rd 2009 -Save Games added.

*The Code*

includes: 
Parsing of the X files into sprites.Rendering of Polygons based Sprites.Flat shaded modeling of Faces from a light source.Hidden Face Elimination.Peer to Peer internet handshaking using UDP w/ retriesChatting CodeAutomatic TextBox ScrollingSaving and Loading games. In sych with opponent.Creating Psuedo- Forms out of pictureboxes.

*The Instructions*

*Keys:*
M - Chess Menu appears Use it to connect to the other player and make you movesUP Arrow - Show Black's POVDown Arrow - shows White's POVLeft Arrow Rotates Board ClockwiseRight Arrow Rotates Board Counter Clockwise

*Button Combos*:
Right+Down - shows Black's Corner ViewLeft + Down Show's Whites Corner ViewRight + Left - Shows Side View as seen Below

*Menu Box*:Pull Down Menu For MovingChat Screen for Texting OpponentIP & Port Boxes for setting up you Game - IP's are stored in registry.Connect and Board Reset ButtonsIn the menu below I was connecting within my houses LAN, in order to discover your Internet facing IP just Google my IP you'll find many sites that will tell you - It's not necessary for both players to input both IP's only the player connecting.

Please tell me how it works for you. 

Make sure you grab all the files and unzip them in the project directory. Remember it's like a telephone you need 2 players on 2 computer to play. (Those of you Net savvy dudes will know how to do a 1 computer loopback.)

----------


## DracullSoft

Very nice - the peices looks great, technorobbo

I haven't downloaded it yet - but must get back to this in a few weeks, because the code features looks extremely interesting ... UDP with retries - and all - Cool!

----------


## technorobbo

iChessCat ver 1.2.7 available for download:
New features include:Save and Load games. In sych with opponent.Move history so you have a complete documentation of how.Current Version in menu label.Executable included - for those who just want to play.Exit Prompt to avoid accidental exits.

See post #1 for files.

Known Bug: In countries that use the comma (",") as the Radix point (decimal seperator) and the point (".") as the thousands seperator (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decimal_separator)  the X- files will have to be edited (Search and replace) so all points are converted into commas.  

I was made aware of this from a member in Italy.

----------


## Jenner

Nice little program!  I didn't know you could do such cool stuff with Sketchup.  

Are you considering hooking it into a chess-engine for 1-player play?

----------


## technorobbo

Not really - most of my family lives far from me and that was the motivation behind the game. Since I made the source available may be someone would like to have a crack at it.

----------


## ohailo

Its working but seems i'm having a problem on it...it stays a screen with a chess picture and no more....i though it just loading but till 1hr and half it stay like that..like that..like that,like that,like that,,

----------


## technorobbo

you need to be running 2 instances and connect to the other

----------

